# Pregunta sencilla para algunas un infierno para otros...



## josehf34 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bueno señores aca va mi pregunta pero antes una breve introduccion

En los ultimos dias voy a adquirir un amplificador antiguo con sus entradas correspondientes de Tuner, Phono, Aux etc pero! no tiene una salida de señal y otra entrada de señal que es donde iria conectado el ecualizador asi que pensando se me vino una idea.

Porque no conectar todos los elementos a un solo aparato que me de la opcion de escojer mediante switches o algo que fuente de entrada usar, de este aparato iria conectado el ecualizador y finalmente la salida del ecualizador a la entrada del amplificador.

Previamente deseo aclarar que todas las entradas y salidas de los aparatos se hacen via RCA.

el problema que yo encuentro es el siguiente. Se supone que por aparato van dos cables RCA el polo positivo y el negativo asi que como podria ser el sistema de switches para esto?

Recuerden basicamente mi idea es tener una especie de mixer para poder conectar el ecualizador.

A continuacion les muestro una especie de diagrama que me habia ideado, creo que esta mal diseñado pero aun asi creo que puese servir como una base para lo que pido. Por ahi dicen que una imagen vale mas que mil palaras 


ustedes que dicen, este diagrama es correcto o puede dar problemas de ruidos o el tipico UMMMMMM o puede ser simplificado y mejorado?


un saludote


----------



## lubeck (Jun 1, 2010)

No entiendo....

Para que conectar las entradas de un amplificador con las entradas de un ecualizador... 

estoy confundido....


no seria las  entradas de un amplificador con las salidas de un ecualizador o viceversa....

me parece que hay algo confuso...

ahora todas las entradas del amplificador  es lo mismo... tan solo es para seleccionar varios dispositivos conectados... y si solo se quiere conectar uno... pues se selecciona cualquiera.... 

saludos....


----------



## Electronec (Jun 1, 2010)

josehf34 dijo:


> amplificador antiguo con sus entradas correspondientes de Tuner, Phono, Aux etc pero! no tiene una salida de señal



Hola Josehf34.
Perdóname pero no me he enterado muy bien.
Si es un amplificador ¿como no va a tener unas salidas de señal?
Es una pena que tengas que estar con switches, cuando tu equipo ya trae sus distintos selectores.

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola, podras poner marca y modelo del mismo ?
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

Lo que intentás hacer es correcto, solo que vas a tener que usar un conmutador diferente del que trae el amplificador para cambiar entre entradas...claro, y ponerlo en una caja aparte con una parva de fichas RCA.

El esquema que has hecho es correcto y lo que tenés que comprar *es un conmutador de dos polos y 5 posiciones*, que acá, en Argentina, se consigue sin problemas...no sé en Colombia...

El unico problema con tu idea es que vas a tener que seleccionar *UNA *entrada del amplificador en forma permanente (que generalmente es el *AUX*iliar) y rutear allí todas las entradas, ecualizador de por medio. Esto *"puede"* funcionar bien en lineas de alto nivel, como CD, Tape y Tuner, pero no funciona para nada con entrada de PHONO, así que vas a perder la posibilidad de usarla.

Para tu caso, la mejor solución es conseguir un amplificador con la característica que mencionás (que esté disponible la salida del pre y la entrada al amplificador) o en su defecto, modificar vos el amplificador para que cuente con esa posibilidad. Esto ultimo es muy simple de hacer, pero requiere trabajo para modificar el panel posterior y poner dos pares de fichas RCA (o una sola ficha DIN de 5 terminales en 180 o 240º y así se mantiene BIEN VINTAGE  ).

PD: Cambiale el título al tema por algo mas descriptivo, por que si esta pregunta es un infierno para alguien, es por que no tiene idea de electrónica...


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola:

Si te he entendido bien... El amplificador tiene multiplexadores, (Tuner, Phono, Aux etc) pero no tiene una salida despues de estas para que puedas conectar el ecualizador (en serie), y despues otra entrada (al amplificador) para que vaya desde la salida del ecualizador al input (o al previo) del amplificador.

Y lo que se te ha ocurrido es multiplexarlos fuera...en otro aparato mediante algun tipo de switches... Bueno, si es asi, yo te recomendaria conmutadores rotativos, eso podria servir, aunque seria algo muy rustico...

Un saludo.


----------



## rascueso (Jun 1, 2010)

La forma correcta de hacer lo que pretendes desde mi punto de vista seria…. Sumarle un mixer asi quedarían conectadas las entradas al mixer del mixer al ecu y luego el amp.
La otra forma es con un conmutador de dos polos y 5 posiciones como dijo ezavalla o uno de 1 polo 5 posiciones con todas las masas puenteadas. Si vas a usar entradas de línea esta todo bien Ahora el problema te va a surgir cuando quieras poner una bandeja(phono) ahí necesitarías un pre amp para esa entrada.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 1, 2010)

Primero que modelo es el ampli, porque aunque sea viejo puede tener  una entrada y una Salida de rec, donde podes intercalar el EQ


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> Primero que modelo es el ampli, porque aunque sea viejo puede tener  una entrada y una Salida de rec, donde podes intercalar el EQ



Tal cual, es lo que le pregunto mas arriba, pero agarraron para otro lado.
Y bueno, no soy yo el que necesita ayuda.......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> Primero que modelo es el ampli, porque aunque sea viejo *puede tener  una entrada y una Salida de rec*, donde podes intercalar el EQ



TAPE IN y TAPE OUT (rec)?
Que vas a intercalar ahí? Es el mismo punto con un buffer de por medio..en el mejor de los casos. A cualquier cosa que conectes ahí le estas "puenteando" la entrada con la salida.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 1, 2010)

el amplificador es un Pioneer SA 3000

el amplificador esta en perfecto estado de funcionamiento y cosmetico pero tiene un valor sentimental demasiado grande al igual que su tuner y el casette deck por lo que solo por el valor sentimental del aparato nunca me atreberia a intervenirle sus circuitos excepto si es para cambiar alguna parte defectuosa

El amplificador tiene estas entradas o salidas:

Tuner
Phono
AUX
Tape IN (Play)
Tape OUT (REC) 

me imagino que tape in y tape out seran para grabar en el cassette deck o para reproducir cassettes o para usarlo como "monitor" aprovechando los vu meter que trae 

Mi idea seria usar solo 1 entrada del amplificador ya sea aux, tuner etc que seria donde

iria conectada la salida del ecualizador y al mismo tiempo la entrada del ecualizador seria alimentada por la salida del aparato 

Una imagen para ilustrar:


y ahora con el problema del phono de que necesitaria un Preamp me imagino que con uno de 1W deberia ser suficiente ¿no?  que otros aparatos podrian llegar a necesitar del preamp?

un saludo


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> TAPE IN y TAPE OUT (rec)?
> Que vas a intercalar ahí? Es el mismo punto con un buffer de por medio..en el mejor de los casos. A cualquier cosa que conectes ahí le estas "puenteando" la entrada con la salida.



No, asi no, si mal no recuerdo (ya que en unos de mis viejos equipos tuve un ecualizador), la coneccion es asi:

Las fuentes a su correspondiente entrada.
La salida de Tape Rec, a la entrada del ecualizador.
La salida del ecualizador a AUX.

Voy a ver si encuentro algo o consulto algun amigo (tiene que ser viejito, de nuestra epoca ezavalla, jua jua)

Sds.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pues segun tengo entendido la conexion normal se haria asi, les voy a poner el ejemplo con un Pioneer SA 600



Se supone que los implementos del equipo de sonido irian conectados a sus respectivas entradas, pero donde dice PRE OUT (señalado con azul) iria conectada la entrada del ecualizador y donde va MAIN IN (señalado con rojo) iria conectada la salida del ecualizador.


asi mismo me imagino que sucederia con este Pioneer SA 8500


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

No, no es como explique arriba, asi no era. Pero que usaba la salida de monitoreo de grabacion, seguro.
El ampli que estas mostrando tiene pre y potencia separada, pero no es necesario para poder conectar el ecualizador, ya que nunca tuve amplificador de ese tipo y si tuve un ecualizador (perfectamente conectado y funcionando).
Tengo la duda si no es a traves de tape out - tape in (el monitoreo de grabacion).
Sigo recordando/averiguando.
Sds.

Bueno, buscando encontre un tema en ingles que me termino de recordar.
Se conecta a tape out y tape in, con la salvedad de que hay que seleccionar "tapemonitor" desde la correspondiente perilla/llave selectora. Hay un loop de monitoreo de cinta que permite realizar esto.
Por lo que vi recien en una foto del ampli, tiene dicha perilla en el frente.
Asi que no te rompas mas la cabeza.
Sds.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 1, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Bueno, buscando encontre un tema en ingles que me termino de recordar.
> Se conecta a tape out y tape in, con la salvedad de que hay que seleccionar "tapemonitor" desde la correspondiente perilla/llave selectora. Hay un loop de monitoreo de cinta que permite realizar esto.
> Por lo que vi recien en una foto del ampli, tiene dicha perilla en el frente.
> Asi que no te rompas mas la cabeza.
> Sds.


 

si es asi

y en este caso lo pones ahi


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> si es asi
> 
> y en este caso lo pones ahi



Si si, en la separacion pre power, donde tambien podes poner un procesador o un filtro activo y usar la potencia en una de las vias.
Sds.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pero tengo un problema. 

Se supone que al amplificador van conectados el tuner, el tornamesa, el casette deck, un auxiliar (creo que para el auxiliar podria usar el aparato en caso de que quisiera tener mas de una opcion para el auxiliar y no tener que estar moviendo cables).

Se supone que el casette deck va conectado al tape out y tape in en su correspondiente orden, ya sea para escuchar casettes o para grabar o usar sus vu-meter como monitor de la salida. Si conectara el ecualizador a esta parte como iria?

Amplificador - Ecualizador - Casette Deck - Amplificador?? es decir para aun asi poder usar el casette deck

Estoy confundido puesto que segun habia visto la gran mayoria de ecualizadores tienen unas entradas y salidas correspondientes a TAPE entonces al fin y al cabo como seria?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2010)

lo que arias seria saltarte el deck y en su lugar colocarias el equalizador y mantendrias permanente el boton de monitor y el deck lo colocarias en la en la entrada auxiliar solo para reproduccion, asi tengo mi amplificador gradiente el cual tampoco cuenta con estas conecciones al aparato que propones no le veo falla exepto por lo de phono donde tendrias que colocar un preamplificador antes de la entrada de tu apatato, en lo personal usaria un integrado selector, asi en ves de un interruptor giratorio tendrias botoncitos para seleccionar tu entrada


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 1, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> lo que arias seria saltarte el deck y en su lugar colocarias el equalizador y mantendrias permanente el boton de monitor y el deck lo colocarias en la en la entrada auxiliar solo para reproduccion, asi tengo mi amplificador gradiente el cual tampoco cuenta con estas conecciones al aparato que propones no le veo falla exepto por lo de phono donde tendrias que colocar un preamplificador antes de la entrada de tu apatato, en lo personal usaria un integrado selector, asi en ves de un interruptor giratorio tendrias botoncitos para seleccionar tu entrada



segun entiendo practicamente me dices que no use el cassette deck en su funcion de monitor ni tener la disposicion para grabar

no seria posible hacer esto....?

de la salida del ecualizador conectar la entrada del cassette deck y de la salida del cassete deck conectar el TAPE IN (REC) del amplificador? 

o conectar el Cassette deck a las entradas y salidas de TAPE en el ecualizador.

Mi objetivo es poder usar el ecualizador y el cassette deck al mismo tiempo, osea poder usar el cassette tanto para reproducir, grabar como monitor y poder usar los Vu Meter

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2010)

en ese caso divides la salida del ecualizador en dos para mandar una al rec in y otra a la entrada de grabacion del deck, pero la salida del deck iria a la entrada auxiliar asi en ves de oprimir monitor para escuchar el deck seleccionarias aux, y tendrias el ecualizador integrado en todos las entradas
para aclarar, las conecciones serian: rec out del ampli=>entrada ecualizador, salida ecualizador=>rec in y entrada de grabacin del deck, salida de deck=>entrada auxiliar, no olvides que debe estar seleccionado monitor en todo momento


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 2, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> en ese caso divides la salida del ecualizador en dos para mandar una al rec in y otra a la entrada de grabacion del deck, pero la salida del deck iria a la entrada auxiliar asi en ves de oprimir monitor para escuchar el deck seleccionarias aux, y tendrias el ecualizador integrado en todos las entradas
> para aclarar, las conecciones serian: rec out del ampli=>entrada ecualizador, salida ecualizador=>rec in y entrada de grabacin del deck, salida de deck=>entrada auxiliar, no olvides que debe estar seleccionado monitor en todo momento



Osea para este caso me podria servir el aparato que quiero hacer ?

es decir envezde mandar la señal del casette deck al AUX mejor la mando al aparato el cual iria conectado al AUX y asi podria seleccionar libremente que componente voy a usar con el AUX, un cd player, el pc como source, el casette deck u otro.

Pero tengo 4 dudas
1. Como hago para dividir la salida del ecualizador
2. Para que vendria sirviendo la seccion de TAPE en el ecualizador
3. El cassette deck quedaria grabando, reproduciendo y tambien sirviendo como posible monitor? (segun lo que entiendo SI pero aun asi quiero estar seguro)
4. Seria necesario usar un preamp de por lo menos 1W en todas las entradas del aparato o solo en algunas especificas?

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 2, 2010)

lo que te propongo es para no armar ningun aparato, aprovechando que al precionar monitor tendrias la salida y entrada similares a la que traen los equipos preparados para ecualizador ya que por rec out tienes el audio proveniente de la entrada que elegiste en el mismo amplificador,  y al estar activado monitor tienes lo que seria el retorno de audio sobre las conecciones de rec in, si divides la señal que retorna del ecualizador tendrias una para el amplificador y una para la grabacion del deck, lo puedes hacer con unos cables que venden dondesea, la salida del deck la colocarias en auxiliar y para escucharla o usarla de monitor debes seleccionar esa entrada
todo lo anterior aplica para no fabricar ningun aparato, si lo que quieres es hacer un selector aparte tu idea esta muy bien pero como dijeron antes nesecitas un interruptor de dos polos cinco tiros, y poner un preamplificador entre el tornamesa y ese nuevo aparato, esas son las dos soluciones espero haya quedado claro, si no pregunta


----------



## capitanp (Jun 2, 2010)

Tambien se puede

[Sinto] TAPE OUT >==< TAPE IN [Deck] TAPE OUT >==< IN [EQ] OUT>==< TAPE IN [Sinto]


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 2, 2010)

pero asi solo retornaria al sinto si el deck esta grabando si no no


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 2, 2010)

Tu ecualizador tiene tape in - tape out ?
Sds.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 2, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Tu ecualizador tiene tape in - tape out ?
> Sds.



si todas las opciones de compra que he visto tienen las entradas de audio y aparte la entrada de tape in y la salida tape out



> Tambien se puede
> 
> [Sinto] TAPE OUT >==< TAPE IN [Deck] TAPE OUT  >==< IN [EQ] OUT>==< TAPE IN  [Sinto]



ya la habia pensado pero no sirve puesto que solo estaria midiendo o grabando la señal que proviene del amplificador pero al pasar por el ecualizador la señal cambiaria y ademas a la hora de grabar algo no podria usar el ecualizador



> lo que te propongo es para no armar ningun aparato, aprovechando que al  precionar monitor tendrias la salida y entrada similares a la que traen  los equipos preparados para ecualizador ya que por rec out tienes el  audio proveniente de la entrada que elegiste en el mismo amplificador,  y  al estar activado monitor tienes lo que seria el retorno de audio sobre  las conecciones de rec in, si divides la señal que retorna del  ecualizador tendrias una para el amplificador y una para la grabacion  del deck, lo puedes hacer con unos cables que venden dondesea, la salida  del deck la colocarias en auxiliar y para escucharla o usarla de  monitor debes seleccionar esa entrada
> todo lo anterior aplica para no fabricar ningun aparato, si lo  que quieres es hacer un selector aparte tu idea esta muy bien pero como  dijeron antes nesecitas un interruptor de dos polos cinco tiros, y poner  un preamplificador entre el tornamesa y ese nuevo aparato, esas son las  dos soluciones espero haya quedado claro, si no pregunta



El aux originalmente lo habia pensado para usarlo con un PC o el CD PLAYER pero ahora viendo este problema me pregunto si al armar este aparato no me ahorraria tener que estar cambiando cables entre cassette deck, pc, cd player y algun otro dispositivo

Y de nuevo porfavor el que me pueda resolver esta duda se lo agradeceria:


> 4. Seria necesario usar un preamp de por lo menos 1W en todas las  entradas del aparato o solo en algunas especificas?


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 2, 2010)

josehf34 dijo:


> si todas las opciones de compra que he visto tienen las entradas de audio y aparte la entrada de tape in y la salida tape out
> 
> Entonces. nuevamente, no te rompas la cabeza. Si no me equivoco va asi:
> 
> ...


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 2, 2010)

Creo que no me he echo entender.

La entrada AUX no la pienso usar para el deck, inicialmente la queria usar para conectar el PC pero ahora tambien me ha salido la oportunidad de conectar un cd player entonces cre que el aparato lo podria usar de esta forma:

la salida del ecualizador la divido y una de las salidas resultantes iria conectada al Tape IN del amplificador y la otra a una de las entradas del aparato. A este aparato tambien conectaria el pc y el cd player y dejaria espacio para otras posibles conexiones. Asi cada vez que quiera usar el AUX con diferentes aparatos no tendria que estar lidiando con cables si no que solo seria cambiar el source desde el aparato puesto que la salida del aparato iria conectada a la entrada AUX del ampli.

Ahora repito mi pregunta, es recomendable usar preamp para todas las entradas en el aparato o solo seria desperdiciar tiempo?

y otra preguntas...

para que sirven las entradas y salidas de Tape en el ecualizador.

Como se llama el cable para dividir las salidas del ecualizador.


Un saludo


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 2, 2010)

arma el aparato y ponle las entradas que gustes, no nesecitas preamp masque en phono, creo que es lo que mejor te funcionaria ya que estas planteando mas entradas de las que te proporciona el amplificador de manera normal, yo diria que para tu problema esta es tu solucion


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bueno y ahora si un poco de electronica...

Que es mejor para el aparato? un selector, el sistema de botones de  Abierto/Cerrado o que??

recuerden que necesito mantener el audio lo mas puro posible


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 2, 2010)

hay varias opciones, en mi experiencia laboral he visto selectores con un simple interruptor giratorio, con deslisable, unos raros que cortocircuitaban a tierra entre cada cambio para evitar el plop, selectores digitales integrados, e incluso he llegado a ver unos con fet, ahora que tambien he estado pensando en usar operacionales, la cosa vuelve a ser, ¿que prefieres?


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 3, 2010)

En definitiva, si queres construirte algo, lo mas sencillo y que no te va a afectar nada es un selector de este tipo:

http://www.diyfidelity.com.au/index.php?cPath=_45&osCsid=3d42028c40cf160d81bdb65eafb0d293

Podes poner hasta 23 entradas. La salida la conectas al AUX.
Sds.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 3, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> hay varias opciones, en mi experiencia laboral he visto selectores con un simple interruptor giratorio, con deslisable, unos raros que cortocircuitaban a tierra entre cada cambio para evitar el plop, selectores digitales integrados, e incluso he llegado a ver unos con fet, ahora que tambien he estado pensando en usar operacionales, la cosa vuelve a ser, ¿que prefieres?




Pues yo busco algo que me afecte lo menos posible la calidad del sonido y quiero construir algo que tenga una apariencia vintage asi que deberia descartar de una vez los sistemas digitales.

Ahora...

Segun esto que me recomienda? la opcion del interruptor giratorio me estaba gustando pero no se ustedes que opinen y que especificaciones necesite un selector de este tipo

saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 3, 2010)

Mira, este selector tiene 23 juego de contactos, con lo que podes poner tantas entradas para una salida comun. No necesitas mas que el selector (lo podes poner en una caja) y su perilla, mas cable mallado (te recomiendo de microfono, puede ser Belden) y varios juegos de fichas RCA. No necesitas mas que eso.
Tambien podes (habria que ver como es la entrada del ampli) sustituir el selector del ampli por este, eso seria piola y agregar mas juegos de RCA en el panel trasero.
Bueno, espero que te des una idea, si no volve a preguntar (es muy sencillo). 
En esas entradas podes conectar cualquier fuente de linea, pero no podes conectar ningun tipo de phono, si primero no pasa por un pre de phono (ceramico, magnetico MM o MC)
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola Josehf34 buenas tardes, todo bien con el sistema para conectar el ecualizador, pero OJO con el preamplificador para phono porque necesitas ademas de este amplificador (que te tiene que llevar la señal del pic up de unos pocos mv a 250/350mv que es el nivel de entrada de un aux. turner, etc.) la ecualizacion RIA para pic up que es la que te va a nivelar la señal de entrada, dado a que el ampli pionner ya la tieene incluida en la entrada phono y vos lo vas a entrar por otra que no es esta.  fijate porque debe haber circuitos ya echos de estos.  Ojo porque sino el giradisco va a sonar muy mal. un abrazo y espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 3, 2010)

sergio rossi dijo:


> Hola Josehf34 buenas tardes, todo bien con el sistema para conectar el ecualizador, pero OJO con el preamplificador para phono porque necesitas ademas de este amplificador (que te tiene que llevar la señal del pic up de unos pocos mv a 250/350mv que es el nivel de entrada de un aux. turner, etc.) la ecualizacion RIA para pic up que es la que te va a nivelar la señal de entrada, dado a que el ampli pionner ya la tieene incluida en la entrada phono y vos lo vas a entrar por otra que no es esta.  fijate porque debe haber circuitos ya echos de estos.  Ojo porque sino el giradisco va a sonar muy mal. un abrazo y espero haberte sido de ayuda.



Tal cual te dice Sergio, si lo pones por AUX, conectate al phono del ampli y si te da para reemplazar la selectora original, respeta el cableado original (cableado digo, aunque sean pistas de PCB) y por supu, segui conectandote al phono del ampli (conectando al phono, la bandeja giradiscos)
Sds.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 10, 2010)

Disculpen por no responder en un buen tiempo pero no habia tenido tiempo suficiente.

Como les digo no pienso intervenir el amplificador por ningun motivo, mi idea es mantenerlo tal como me llega.

El tornamesa seguiria conectado al phono, lo unico que yo deseo es tener varias opciones para el AUX.
Segun entiendo debo usar un selector de X posiciones y 2 polos. Por el momento creo que con 10 posiciones tendria mas que suficiente. Que tipo de selector me recomiendan?

un saludo!


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 10, 2010)

Fijate en el mensaje 32, ahi tenes uno que te va a servir. Si no cualquiera que tenga la cant. que necesites. De esos tengo varios y andan muy bien. Con uno hice un atenuador con resistencias, quedo muy bueno.
Si no, en Mouser o Digikey hay cientos.
Sds.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 10, 2010)

y en cuanto a las conexiones que irian al selector solo seria conectar directamente el cable o abria que hacer algun tipo de circuito?


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 12, 2010)

josehf34 dijo:


> y en cuanto a las conexiones que irian al selector solo seria conectar directamente el cable o abria que hacer algun tipo de circuito?



No no, solo tenes que hacer una cajita en donde colocar el selector y la perilla, en la parte posterior colocas varios juegos de hembras RCA para las entradas que quieras y un solo juego para la salida, que iria al AUX del ampli.
Despues cableas las entradas al selector y del selector el comun a la salida, y voila !!!!
La precaucion a tomar es cablear con cable de microfono (si conseguis Belden es muy bueno), si no algun otro, que sea mallado. Mantene los cables lo mas cortos posible.
No es necesario ningun circuito, ademas te queda el ampli totalmente original.
Sds.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 12, 2010)

en cuanto al diagrama para saber mas o menos como irian siendo las conexiones, nadie tiene algun diagrama con un selector de estos para tomar como "guia"?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

josehf34 dijo:


> en cuanto al diagrama para saber mas o menos como irian siendo las conexiones, nadie tiene algun diagrama con un selector de estos para tomar como "guia"?



Acá hay:


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 13, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Acá hay:


y en ese diagrama porque se estan usando dos selectores? no se supone que solo deberia ser uno que tenga las posiciones que yo requiero?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

josehf34 dijo:
			
		

> y en ese diagrama porque se estan usando dos selectores? no se supone  que solo deberia ser uno que tenga las posiciones que yo requiero?


Estás seguro que querés hacer esa modificación? Lamento decirte que aparentás saber MUY POCO, aún para algo tan simple como lo que pretendés hacer.

No te has fijado que dice SW1A y SW1B en cada conmutador? Pues eso significa que A y B son polos diferentes del *MISMO *conmutador. Si leyeras mi respuesta anterior verías que te dije UN CONMUTADOR DE *DOS POLOS* y CINCO POSICIONES, pues bueno *ES UN POLO PARA CADA CANAL*! o como diablos pensás conmutar en estéreo?

Si tenés mas dudas, buscá un técnico que haga la conexión por vos y pagale lo que te cobre, por que el tiempo que ya se ha invertido en explicarte es demasiado como para que ahora preguntes esto.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 13, 2010)

Estuve a punto de recomendarte un tecnico en el mensaje anterior, ya que hace unos mensajes atras me di cuenta de que no tenes muchas nociones (bahh diria muy poquitas), pero bueno, ahi va la ultima. En el diagrama que te colocaron, lo que parece 2 selectoras es la misma, pero que necesita 2 juegos de contactos para poder conmutar en estereo, ya que si no, solo conmutarias en mono y las entradas que conectaras tienen 2 canales, entendes ? cada una representa el elemento estatico de conexion de todas las entradas y el rotor que gira, seleccionando el contacto adecuado, que es solidario el eje del otro rotor del otro polo que esta dibujado mas abajo, te das cuenta ?
En realidad, con el conmutador en la mano y un multimetro, jugando un ratito, te das cuenta enseguida y entendes como conectar todo. Ahora, sabes lo que es un multimetro y sabes usarlo ?
Si la respuesta es no, busca al tecnico.
Sds.


----------



## josehf34 (Jun 14, 2010)

Pues si realize esta pregunta fue porque por X o Y motivo me surgio la duda, mas no significa que no tenga conocimientos sobre esto, puede que no sean avanzados ni nada por el estilo pero tampoco al punto de ser un total incompetente en este campo.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DinoRhino (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola, perdonad por revivir este hilo tan antiguo, y es me he registrado en foro porque buscando por internet me he topado con este hilo, y es que tengo el mismo problema, pero algo diferente.

Dicho esto, quizás me estoy metiendo en una caja de grillos y no es el foro adecuado, no lo digo por vosotros, lo digo por lo más complicado que he visto en mi vida a la hora de registrarse en un foro, y es que te hagan una pregunta técnica y de no saber la respuesta no puedes registrarte, y la única manera que he tenido ha sido buscar en internet cómo calcular la resistencia total en ohmios en un circuito en paralelo, toooma ya, no hacía tiempo ni na' que tocaba cosas de éstas. El caso es que lo he hecho de coña, parecía que estaba estudiando electrónica por momentos, jejeje. Debo decuir con esa prueba que este foro sóo es para profesionales del tema o que saben del ello, ¿no?, es decir, no se peude registrar cualquiera, no he tenido "suerte". Además lo poco que he leído hay cosas técnicas que me lían un poco.


Bien, voy a mi problema, a ver si sigo con la suerte.

Antes de nada, preguntar que si al usar un ecualizador (Tape IN/OUT, Amplificador IN/OUT), con el que quieres conectar una platina de casé (castellanizado, como debe ser) y una regrabadora de CDs (para digitalizar cintas, claro), y todo esto conectado a un amplificador (Tape IN/Rec Out, Tape IN/Rec Out 2, más o menos), ¿es normal que las ruedas de Bass, Treble, Balance y Volumen no afecten al sonido que capta la regrabadora? Digo todo esto porque estos tres componentes funcionan bien individualmente si los conecto entre sí sin usar el amplificador, es decir, capto un sonido perfecto en la regrabadora desde la platina, y lo mismo si hago "previo paso" por el amplificador, pero no las tengo todas conmigo.

El ecualizador es el *Kenwood GE-7030* (me costó 60 euros de segunda mano, no sé, no me arrepiento) y el amplificador es el *Sherwood AX5030R*, éste me costó, también de segunda mano, 20 euros. Los dos en perfecto estado, aunque al principio pensaba que las ruedas de Bass, Treble y Balance estaban estropeadas y en realidad era porque tenía activo el botón _Direct_, me alegré mucho de que no fuera por un problema técnico, aunque sólo me hubiese costado 20 euros.

El amplificador Sherwood tiene lo llamado REC Select, que imagino que será lo mismo que TAPE Monitor, de hecho miré otro modelo de amplificador antiguo estéreo, Pioneer, y sí ponía TAPE Monitor, pero las entradas y salidas traseras eran las mismas que las del Sherwood, por lo tanto debo deducir que es lo mismo.

Apartir de lo que me respondáis sobre la primera pregunta de todas os contaré cómo lo he conectado y más o menos los otros intentos que he hecho con tal de poder influir accionando el Bass, Treble y Volumen en la grabación en la regrabadora, cosa que no he logrado aún. Y es que según me han dicho alguna vez, las salidas de línea tienen un volumen fijo, en el que no le afecta la manipulación del Bass ni Treble.

Luego lo que todavía no he conseguido es poder ecualizar un vinilo, aunque éste es otro tema.

Gracias y perdonad por el rollazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Las entradas y salidas de cinta (TAPE IN/REC OUT) normalmente NO PASAN a través del control de tonos, así que si quieres corregir el sonido de las cintas vas a tener que insertar un ecualizador entre el deck y la entrada de cinta o entre la salida de cinta y la grabadora de CD.

PD: Esto se cumple en el 99.99% de los casos...deberías revisar el esquema de tus equipos, pero por lo que comentás...son iguales al resto.


----------



## DinoRhino (Mar 23, 2011)

Gracias por responderme.

A ver, la imagen del panel trasero del amplificador es la siguiente, por si sirve de algo, aunque empiezo a hacerme una idea de lo que dices:



Obviamente todo esto es por usar un ecualizador, es decir, pretendo ponerlo para poder retocar el sonido de una cinta y grabarla en un CD en la regrabadora, pero pensaba que el Bass, Treble y Balance influirían en el sonido; desde luego como sí influyen es usando la salida de auriculares del amplificador para sacar de ahí el sonido, que por cierto, ¿es el mismo sonido el que sale de ahí que el de una salida de línea normal? Siempre he usado este método antes porque la minicadena que tenía sólo tenía dos RCA para meterle un dispositivo externo de entrada, es decir, no podría extraer sonido de ella salvo por la salida de auriculares, y por este método es como lo conectaba a la regrabadora de CDs.

Lo de revisar el esquema supongo que te referirás a las instrucciones y demás, pero es que no las tengo, tanto el ecualizador como amplificador son de segunda mano.

La platina de es moderna (tendrá unos 5 años a lo sumo, Yamaha) y la regrabadora tendrá unos 12 años.


Resumiendo, por lo que veo, el usar el amplificador para conectar todo pretendiendo usar también el Bsss y Treble del amplificador es como si no usara dicho amplificador dado que el volumen en salida de línea es constante y no influye el amplificador, es como si conectara sólo la platina al ecualizador y éste a la regrabadora. Que así funciona perfectamente, pero yo quería poder usar el Bass y Treble del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dino: a ese amplificador, no necesitás hacerle ninguna modificación o agregado, solo desconectás los puentes que dicen EXT y ahí conectás el ecualizador.

PD: no obstante no sirve para ecualizar en la grabación, es solo para ajustar la reproducción.


----------



## DinoRhino (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya lo probé en su momento conectarlo en EXT, pero como la regrabadora no captaba sonido alguno lo olvidé. No saco ningún beneficio ecualizando la reproducción, lo que pretendo es ecualizar la grabación (que en realidad es reproducción, jejee, pero con destino de grabarse) usando el Bass y Treble del amplificador, pero por lo que deduzco de lo que decís, éste no interfiere en el sonido en la salida de línea dado que van como independientes y las ruedas de Bass, Treble, Balance y Volumen quedan desactivadas en ese sentido, ¿no?

¿Esto se debe al modelo de amplificador?, en un receptor A/V moderno, de los de última generación, ¿podría conectar el ecualizador y poder digitalizar una cinta en la regrabadora usando los controles y ecualizador del receptor? Supongo que de poderse dependeerá del modelo, pero en líneas generales, ¿permiten conectar un ecualizador y hacer cosas con él como la que pretendo?

Por otra parte, ¿qué hago para que el sonido procedente del giradiscos lo pueda ecualizar y grabarlo en la regrabadora de CDs? Claro, que si no puedo ecualizarlo, la cosa se complica.

Y respecto a lo de si el sonido que sale de la salida de auriculares es igual o no que la que pudiera salir de una salida de línea, ¿qué me decís? Según pregunté en una tienda me decían que no, porque tienen distinta impedancia, pero el caso es que siempre he usado ese método porque no tenía más remedio y el sonido que ecualizaba y grababa no era raro ni sonaba bajo ni con ruido de fondo, etc (esto depende de la fuente, claro) ...

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2011)

El hecho de que no intervenga en la grabación no es porque sí 
En cualquier sistema de audio, hablando de alta fidelidad (hi-fi, hi-end, hi-popo) la grabación está hecha con parámetros predefinidos. Se intenta que la grabación sea fiel al original, y no a gusto de cada uno, para eso, están los controles de tono o ecualizadores en el amplificador.


----------



## DinoRhino (Mar 23, 2011)

Vale, entonces el resumen es que no podré usar el bass, treble y balance ni volumen del amplificador, ¿no?, salvo que use la salida de auriculares, que no me queda claro si el sonido que sale por ahí es el mismo que el de los RCA de la parte de atrás del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------

